# kuhli loach pregnant?



## guppy (Jul 1, 2014)

So i have this big kuhli loach in a kuhli / guppy tank. Could this be a pregnancy or just a heavy eater? I've attached a link to a short vid of her/him. Fingers crossed. Anyone else have kuhli's?


----------



## streeker02 (Apr 11, 2014)

guppy said:


> So i have this big kuhli loach in a kuhli / guppy tank. Could this be a pregnancy or just a heavy eater? I've attached a link to a short vid of her/him. Fingers crossed. Anyone else have kuhli's?


Love my kuhlis. I am far from an expert, but she just looks like a fat healthy female. They get much larger and thicker than males.

My kuhlis will dance like that typically after a water change


----------



## guppy (Jul 1, 2014)

*Sounds good*

I can wait until the population is a bit older and they decide the tank is a good place to spawn


----------

